# Best truck in your opinion.....



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

Going to need a "newer" truck next year. 28 years is pushing it. Seems some pickups, maybe all I don't know, rust like hell underneath. I need something to plow my driveway. I don't plow commercially. Need 8 cylinders. Have an old K1500 now 6cyl but I need a little more power. Other than driveway just make trips to home improvement store and dump. Not my daily driver. Recommendations?


----------



## Highlandlc (Jan 1, 2021)

If you dont mind going to a Chevy 2500Hd, I'd recommend that. Ive had a 08 and a 16. The 6.0 V8 and 6 speed auto are proven and reliable. You dont have the issue of the fuel management system- oil consumption on 5.7 V8. Easy access to everything for work. Fuel economy around town wouldnt be a issue.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I agree, a GM 2500hd with a 6.0 is a good solid truck.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

go south (DC or further) and snag a 10-15 year old rust free 100k mile k2500


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

the Suburbanite said:


> go south (DC or further) and snag a 10-15 year old rust free 100k mile k2500


I've done it.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> I've done it.


#metoo


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

There all junk.














Except Dodge


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

the Suburbanite said:


> go south (DC or further) and snag a 10-15 year old rust free 100k mile k2500


My Silverado came from Texas. 
My jeep came from north Carolina.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I run new rams. When I ran older stuff I ran all of the big 3. Used I’d go with Chevy. The 2500hd/6.0/4L80E is great! So long as the truck hasn’t plowed before you can expect 200k+ out of it easy. All trucks have issues, just less with Chevy IMO


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

Chevy for sure


----------



## Rook (Nov 29, 2019)

Kvston said:


> I run new rams. When I ran older stuff I ran all of the big 3. Used I'd go with Chevy. The 2500hd/6.0/4L80E is great! So long as the truck hasn't plowed before you can expect 200k+ out of it easy. All trucks have issues, just less with Chevy IMO


How do the front ends keep up on the newer models?

Any death wobble issues?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

80's Square body 1 Ton Dually flat bed dumper with a cummins 12Valve. Lights, heat, wipers, radio and old school 9 footer with all mechanical controls and big clutch pump. Nuff said.


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

You might want to consider a Ford SUPER DUTY........nuff said!


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Cummings Rule!!!!....Put a chain lift plow on it and it will be unstoppable...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Rook said:


> Any death wobble issues?


Death wobble happens on solid axle trucks (Ford, Dodge, Jeeps) it is not an issue with GM's since they have IFS


----------



## Rook (Nov 29, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> Death wobble happens on solid axle trucks (Ford, Dodge, Jeeps) it is not an issue with GM's since they have IFS


I was referring to kvston's newer rams


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

we used to have a say’en 
“does your Dodge drive drunk” 
When you noticed you’re starting to chase it around a little bit it’s time to replace the track bar. And not just the bushing the bar will get fatigued over time .

I don’t think it’s really an issue like all vehicles just do your maintenance when it’s called for .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

maxwell1027 said:


> You might want to consider a Ford SUPER DUTY........nuff said!


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

At a minimum 2011 and newer. 2011 got the newer and much stronger frame compared to 01-10. Bigger brakes, stronger front axle, beefy trans, etc.

Avoid diesels 2011-2016 as the LML is junk. If you have to go diesel, 01-10 and then 2017+up.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Newdude said:


> 2011-2016 as the LML is junk


Junk? Please do tell why they are junk?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Junk? Please do tell why they are junk?


Why did I know this was coming...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why did I know this was coming...


I am just a curious guy... every single year of every single motor has a quirk of some sorts after enough time on the street... I would just have never once thought to call my LML junk once in the years that I had it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> I would just have never once thought to call my LML junk once in the years that I had it...


And on the flip side, I called my 6.0s junk EVERY year I had them...multiple times...a day.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Delete


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And on the flip side, I called my 6.0s junk EVERY year I had them...multiple times...a day.












One of the best days of my life... when some dumb sucker bought that 550...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> Junk? Please do tell why they are junk?


And that is how the fight....


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

although the k5 's were good Thumbs Up
70hp k5 blazer truck mounted snowblower - YouTube


----------



## Rook (Nov 29, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And on the flip side, I called my 6.0s junk EVERY year I had them...multiple times...a day.


Why were those junk


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Rook said:


> Why were those junk


Ford 6.0s...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Rook said:


> Why were those junk


exhaust gas recirculation system 
oil cooler 
fuel injectors
turbochargers
head bolts
head gaskets

just off the top of my head. I can go to the repair bills to see what all was done... before the whole motor got replaced... and shat the bed again.

well lets just sum it up with the whole thing


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> exhaust gas recirculation system
> oil cooler
> fuel injectors
> turbochargers
> ...


Yes


----------



## Rook (Nov 29, 2019)

Oh thought you meant gm 6.0


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Philbilly2 said:


> Junk? Please do tell why they are junk?


DEF heater failures, coolant loss and head gasket failures, CP3 failures, glow plugs. More common than they should be too. We had 15 LMLs in one year in at work for head gaskets and had one in today for coolant loss diagnosis with no external leaks. I've moved probably 40-50 DEF reservoirs for the heater failure a year.

Almost the equivalent of the Ford 6.0 when it comes to the Duramax line.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Newdude said:


> Almost the equivalent of the Ford 6.0 when it comes to the Duramax line.


Yeah... I find this a bit hard to believe... but hey... to each is there own.

But I might be bias as I never had to put a new motor in my LML...


----------



## Rook (Nov 29, 2019)

Newdude said:


> DEF heater failures, coolant loss and head gasket failures, CP3 failures, glow plugs. More common than they should be too. We had 15 LMLs in one year in at work for head gaskets and had one in today for coolant loss diagnosis with no external leaks. I've moved probably 40-50 DEF reservoirs for the heater failure a year.
> 
> Almost the equivalent of the Ford 6.0 when it comes to the Duramax line.


Must've been Monday or Friday trucks


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 212903
> 
> LMAO!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Let's see if I can get someone to pop a blood vessel here...

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a35341157/2020-ford-f-250-tested-quickest-diesel-pickup-ever/


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Who?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who?


No he already knows Dodges are in a distant 3rd...


----------



## TOOMUCHWALKING (Jan 16, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Death wobble happens on solid axle trucks (Ford, Dodge, Jeeps) it is not an issue with GM's since they have IFS


Frequent ball joints? But I spose they all do that...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## kzog65 (Feb 15, 2021)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> although the k5 's were good Thumbs Up
> 70hp k5 blazer truck mounted snowblower - YouTube


Ain't that some sh*t!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TOOMUCHWALKING said:


> Frequent ball joints? But I spose they all do that...


142K on my RAM 2500 Cummings. Aftermarket bumper that extends the plow almost a foot and an 1,100# Blizzard LoPro.

Never got anything close to that out of Furd ball joints.

PS I'd guess by your username that you were a Furd guy.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Newdude said:


> At a minimum 2011 and newer. 2011 got the newer and much stronger frame compared to 01-10. Bigger brakes, stronger front axle, beefy trans, etc.
> 
> Avoid diesels 2011-2016 as the LML is junk. If you have to go diesel, 01-10 and then 2017+up.





Newdude said:


> DEF heater failures, coolant loss and head gasket failures, CP3 failures, glow plugs. More common than they should be too. We had 15 LMLs in one year in at work for head gaskets and had one in today for coolant loss diagnosis with no external leaks. I've moved probably 40-50 DEF reservoirs for the heater failure a year.
> 
> Almost the equivalent of the Ford 6.0 when it comes to the Duramax line.


Now don't get me wrong. I am NOT a GM fan by any means.

But the LML is far from a "junk" engine.

Nor is it comparable to the Charlie Foxtrot that Ford/International came up with on a stock 6.0. Although with a little work and money, the 6.0 is just as good as any engine out there.

In my opinion, 400+ HP from the factory on these engines, they're running a lot closer to the ragged edge than most probably think. The only thing keeping them alive as well as they are, is the electronics watching everything.

Just my .02


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Although with a little work and money, the 6.0 is just as good as any engine out there.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Tell that to my 3 that have been bulletproofed and all have 200+ on them, issue free.

Yours are the exception. Those things had a permanent black cloud over them or something


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Yours are the exception.


So you are saying the common denominator there is Mark...? He _does_ get accused of user error a lot...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Tell that to my 3 that have been bulletproofed and all have 200+ on them, issue free.
> 
> Yours are the exception. Those things had a permanent black cloud over them or something


So they haven't sold a 6.0 in 14 years and they have a whopping 200k on them?

Doesn't sound like much of an ROI. My RAM is half that age with 70% of those miles and no problems. Yes, I deleted it. No injectors or turbos or any of the other myriad problems the 6.0s had that were not related to bulletproofing.

And it isn't just mine, I can assure you many, many others had issues with them as well.

BTW, when did you "bulletproof" them and how much money did you have into repairs (or time at the dealership under warranty) before you did so?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't call removing the cab a little work or cost a little money to do work on it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I don't call removing the cab a little work or cost a little money to do work on it.


LOL...yep, my cab is still firmly attached as it was from the factory. Never been pulled.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes, I deleted it. No injectors or turbos or any of the other myriad problems the 6.0s had that were not related to bulletproofing.
> 
> And it isn't just mine, I can assure you many, many others had issues with them as well.
> 
> BTW, when did you "bulletproof" them and how much money did you have into repairs (or time at the dealership under warranty) before you did so?


Sounds like someone is triggered...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Sounds like someone is triggered...


As your signature states....I am a Bernie supporter. Very easily offended and triggered.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> So you are saying the common denominator there is Mark...? He _does_ get accused of user error a lot...


Bingo!

Mine still seems to be running fine... Just sayin...


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Tell that to my 3 that have been bulletproofed and all have 200+ on them, issue free.
> 
> Yours are the exception. Those things had a permanent black cloud over them or something


Pictured this.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Bingo!
> 
> Mine still seems to be running fine... Just sayin...


Tic, Tic, Tic,


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Tic, Tic, Tic,


Are you saying stop associating with Oompkiss and his black cloud?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Are you saying stop associating with Oompkiss and his black cloud?


Well I wouldn't drive it over to the compound, that might be as contagious as the covid.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Its ok, he has a bulletproof GM now...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

TOOMUCHWALKING said:


> Frequent ball joints? But I spose they all do that...


Never kept one long enough to do a set of ball joints...


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Now don't get me wrong. I am NOT a GM fan by any means.
> 
> But the LML is far from a "junk" engine.
> 
> In my opinion, 400+ HP from the factory on these engines, they're running a lot closer to the ragged edge than most probably think. The only thing keeping them alive as well as they are, is the electronics watching everything.


Majority of our fleet is LML, and we're not experiencing the problems stated. There's been a couple DEF heaters, but we have since been advised to keep our tanks topped off. The DEF crystallizes when exposed to air (if you ever spill some, you'd see it), and if the tanks are full they keep the heater in fluid, and they won't crystallize up as quickly.

I've heard of CP4 failures, and only know of 3 of them. 1st was contractor friend who got it covered by warranty, 2nd was my BIL and caught it before it filled the fuel system with crap. 3rd was a truck my buddy's son picked up last week with 250k miles on it for dirt cheap with a blown CP4. It's going to a CP3 conversion.

https://www.fleeceperformance.com/c...issions-compliant-lml-cp3-conversion-kit.html
Also have a couple L5Ps, 3rd one on its way next week. They are very strong, and so far have been rock solid.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Ball joints don’t cause DW.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> No he already knows Dodges are in a distant 3rd...


Seems someone recently realized the best truck to buy.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Never kept one long enough to do a set of ball joints...


I have...at around 215k miles. Driving on pothole ridden streets with 800+ pounds hanging off the front probably doesn't help either.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> So you are saying the common denominator there is Mark...? He _does_ get accused of user error a lot...


:laughing::laughing:


Mark Oomkes said:


> So they haven't sold a 6.0 in 14 years and they have a whopping 200k on them?
> 
> Doesn't sound like much of an ROI. My RAM is half that age with 70% of those miles and no problems. Yes, I deleted it. No injectors or turbos or any of the other myriad problems the 6.0s had that were not related to bulletproofing.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying they don't have issues. Never did I say that. But once bulletproofed (5kish) they're dependable trucks that make good power and get decent mileage.

I bought all of them used. I bought them cheap because people like you have had tons of issues and are scared of them. So they don't hold value. Buy cheap, bulletproof, work it.


LapeerLandscape said:


> I don't call removing the cab a little work or cost a little money to do work on it.


Because the hour it takes to send a cab on flight is such a big deal...once you've done anything to them (or a duramax) with a cab in the air you'll realize it's not worth doing any other way. The "almighty" Cummings is the exception to the "make the cab fly" rule.

You guys kill me sometimes.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm not saying they don't have issues. Never did I say that. But once bulletproofed (5kish) they're dependable trucks that make good power and get decent mileage.


I must have the same black cloud as Mookes...

I had mine "bulletproofed"

About 70K later I put a new motor in...

About 20K later I sold it while it still ran... one of my guys sent me a picture of it dead on the side of the road a few months later.

Speaking of that... I still have all the stuff "bulletproof" one if anyone wants it. I will not go down that road again... I would rather just light 20K on fire... far less stress than all the breakdowns.


----------



## TOOMUCHWALKING (Jan 16, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 142K on my RAM 2500 Cummings. Aftermarket bumper that extends the plow almost a foot and an 1,100# Blizzard LoPro.
> 
> Never got anything close to that out of Furd ball joints.
> 
> PS I'd guess by your username that you were a Furd guy.


Oh hell no! GM for me


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> I must have the same black cloud as Mookes...
> 
> I had mine "bulletproofed"
> 
> ...


If you're lighting 20k on fire...I'll text you my address...just make the check out to me

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I bought all of them used. I bought them cheap because people like you have had tons of issues and *knows better than to throw good money after bad.*


Agreed


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Best truck is bought brand new for a good deal, then traded on the next new truck Before it starts costing you too much money. We have all 3 major brands right now, but I’ve mainly ran GM & Ford trucks Throughout my life. For almost 27 yrs I’ve had my own company trucks, or had a company truck I drove home.... other the the 1 dodge truck I own right now, its been about a 50/50 split between ford & Gm 1/2-1ton trucks....for whatever reason, I’ve had more problems with the fords, and on top of that, the GM’s seem to be just a bit more comfortable(comparable models).


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> Best truck is bought brand new for a good deal, then traded on the next new truck Before it starts costing you too much money. We have all 3 major brands right now, but I've mainly ran GM & Ford trucks Throughout my life. For almost 27 yrs I've had my own company trucks, or had a company truck I drove home.... other the the 1 dodge truck I own right now, its been about a 50/50 split between ford & Gm 1/2-1ton trucks....for whatever reason, I've had more problems with the fords, and on top of that, the GM's seem to be just a bit more comfortable(comparable models).


^THIS^


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Every 12 years a new GM product upgrade for me... Theres alot of advancements in the tech and power in 12 years and I dont need the employee(s) getting too accustomed to new equipment when the old stuff does the job in relative comfort...
BTW the power in the new duramax is almost too much, is there a de-tune available...lol.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ha


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> Every 12 years a new GM product upgrade for me... Theres alot of advancements in the tech and power in 12 years and I dont need the employee(s) getting too accustomed to new equipment when the old stuff does the job in relative comfort...
> BTW the power in the new duramax is almost too much, is there a de-tune available...lol.


I've yet to clean the carbon out yet or hook something to her but... I'm not sure if it's me but the braking seems a bit weird... Like it's constantly pulling and I have to really smash the brakes harder then with my Ford... Still getting used to it I guess...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I've yet to clean the carbon out yet or hook something to her but... I'm not sure if it's me but the braking seems a bit weird... Like it's constantly pulling and I have to really smash the brakes harder then with my Ford... Still getting used to it I guess...


I heard other people complain about squeaky brakes, I never had that issue. Tow haul mode does some fancy engine braking on them, and the exhaust brake of course.
Mines been flawless. I did have to replace a nox sensor that an upfitter pierced with something and it got water in it but my dealer was good and covered it. 
There are alot of sensors underneath that are gonna be cleaned and dielectricked regularly like plow connections.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I've yet to clean the carbon out yet or hook something to her but... I'm not sure if it's me but the braking seems a bit weird... Like it's constantly pulling and I have to really smash the brakes harder then with my Ford... Still getting used to it I guess...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> View attachment 214783
> 
> 
> View attachment 214784


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


>


Wait a sec... Doesn't GMC have parentheses too...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


>


GM's come with fork lift pockets in the rear...


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

O


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Western1 said:


> O


OO


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Well its a good thing we had one more thread on the best truck to finally clear things up.

Two more threads and we can clear up the best tires and best plow brand too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Well its a good thing we had one more thread on the best truck to finally clear things up.


Where?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


Yes


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wait a sec... Doesn't GMC have parentheses too...





BUFF said:


> GM's come with fork lift pockets in the rear...
> View attachment 214787


For the moffet...?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> OO


It's double OO


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> Yes


Ha


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Western1 said:


> It's double OO


Ummmm...that would be OOOO.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ummmm...that would be OOOO.


OOOOh i get it now.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> OOOOh i get it now.


you should


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Western1 said:


> you should


I DOOOO


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ha


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> I'm not saying they don't have issues. Never did I say that. But once bulletproofed (5kish) they're dependable trucks that make good power and get decent mileage.
> 
> ...


You should open a garage and specialize in working on 6.0s and changing clutches for gas spreaders. You could make a fortune.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

A 6.0 debate and I missed it. O darn. I have a customer that bought a Ford van. He traded in his 7.3 for his 6.0. Picked it up from the dealership, never made it home. Got towed back. I think that van went more miles on the ass of a wrecker than it drove.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

LapeerLandscape said:


> You should open a garage and specialize in working on 6.0s and changing clutches for gas spreaders. You could make a fortune.


I'll get right on that. I apparently could've make a fortune off working on Oomkes and Phil's alone.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Well its a good thing we had one more thread on the best truck to finally clear things up.
> 
> Two more threads and we can clear up the best tires and best plow brand too.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Two more threads and we can clear up the best tires and best plow brand too.


Not in our life times


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mr.Markus said:


> Every 12 years a new GM product upgrade for me... Theres alot of advancements in the tech and power in 12 years and I dont need the employee(s) getting too accustomed to new equipment when the old stuff does the job in relative comfort...
> BTW the power in the new duramax is almost too much, is there a de-tune available...lol.


it's more of an 8-10 yr expectation for me....but my employees are probably harder on stuff than your "employees"


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ummmm...that would be OOOO.


I think that's Audi, man


----------

